# solved ufw-gtk /var/log/messages.log not found

## 666threesixes666

solved by installing syslog-ng

i have a default metalog setup going on here and it does not create that file.  seems strage that ufw would want to monitor the system log.  why is this file non existent?  is it a syslog-ng file?  should it be symlinked to what ever logging situation is in place?

on my vps cent box i arranged everything required for fail2ban and it required /var/log/messages  on the cent box that file is extremely active.  1st off why is ufw looking for that and failing if it doesnt find it, 2nd off where did that file go, i like it on the cent box tells me whats up.

syslog-ng brings up /var/log/messages now to track down the messages.log setting and correct that.  correction, now ufw-gtk starts fine.....   maybe it should depend upon syslog-ng?

ok and im ready to wiki stub ufw ultra easy firewall.

i should probably note "keep in mind not to enable the iptables service as long as you use ufw for managing it." from arch wiki in our stub.

/etc/ufw/ufw.conf needs enabling for service at boot.....

more garbage running into

modprobe: FATAL: Module nf_conntrack_netbios_ns not found.

ip6tables-restore: line 65 failed

Problem running '/etc/ufw/before6.rules'

 * Failed to start ufw.                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: ufw failed to start

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

^^ should be noted in ufw wiki stub. ^^

[*] Networking support  --->

        Networking options  --->

            [*] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->

                Core Netfilter Configuration  --->

                    <M>   NetBIOS name service protocol support

                IPv6: Netfilter Configuration  --->

                    <M>   IPv6 NAT

                    <M>     MASQUERADE target support

scratch those ipv6 ones...  maybe

xt_hl

ip6t_rt

xt_recent

these modules do not make themselves found easily....  guess no 1

[*] Networking support  --->

        Networking options  --->

            [*] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->

                IPv6: Netfilter Configuration  --->

                    <M>   "rt" Routing header match support

                    <M>   "HL" hoplimit target support

dont forget to note ssh is blocked by default!!!!

annnnddd its starting to look sexy

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ufw

----------

